# 4 Mẹo Giúp Ngủ Ngon Cùng Công Nghệ



## NguyenXuyen (17/7/19)

Trong thế giới với quá nhiều công nghệ hiện đại như hiện nay, thì việc sử dụng công nghệ trước khi chìm vào giấc ngủ vẫn được xem như cách để giải stress lành mạnh nhất của hầu hết tất cả mọi người kể cả trẻ nhỏ.

Theo như các nhà khoa học thì ánh sáng xanh và sóng điện từ là hai nguyên nhân chính gây ra tình trạng mất trung và ảnh hưởng đến não, nhưng ngoài những ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe, thì một chiếc smartphone lại bao gồm nhiều chức năng, ứng dụng, khiến chúng ta có được giấc ngủ ngon, có được giấc ngủ nhanh chóng, đó là những gì? hãy cùng khám phá qua bài viết bên dưới để hiểu rõ hơn về chiếc smartphone hỗ trợ cho giấc ngủ chúng ta như thế nào nhé!  

*Bật bộ lọc ánh sáng xanh trên thiết bị di động*
Như chúng ta được biết ánh sáng xanh của các thiết  bị điện tử khiến não ngừng sản xuất chất Melatonin, một hormone giúp cơ thể chìm vào giấc ngủ. Và cũng chính ánh sáng xanh, gây ra tình trạng gián đoạn chu kì giấc ngủ, khiến người sử dụng khó ngủ hơn.






_Chế độ ban đêm của màn hình điện thoại_​
Khi sử dụng, thì mắt chúng ta được hiểu là áng sáng ban ngày khiến mắt khó có thể nhận biết nên việc buồn ngủ trở lên khó khăn. Nhưng hiện nay hầu hết các thiết bị điện thoại đều được bổ sung chế độ Night Light ( Night Shift trên Iphone) chế độ ánh sáng ban đêm, một tính năng lọc các thành phần ánh sáng xanh ra khỏi màn hình vào buổi tối nhằm bảo vệ đôi mắt và giúp bạn ngủ ngon hơn.

*Để ra xa nơi ngủ*
Điện thoại di động còn có các tần số (RF) có khả năng làm ảnh hưởng đến não bộ, làm gián đoạn giấc ngủ, ngủ không ngon giấc khiến não bộ mất tập trung, cơ thể mệt mỏi. Vì vậy việc để các thiết bị điện tử ra xa là một giải pháp hợp lý nhất, ngoài ra việc bạn đặt báo thức trên chính chiếc điện thoại đó cũng khiến bạn có thể dậy đúng giờ hơn khi bạn để gần tầm với.

*Những âm thanh giúp não thư giãn*
Thay vì nghe những bản hit hay nhưng bản nhạc yêu thích hãy thử nghe âm thanh trắng (white noise), là một dạng âm thanh kết hợp với tiếng mưa, tiếng gió, thác nước… và đừng quên dử dụng tính năng hẹn giờ để tránh gián đoạn giấc ngủ khi phải bật dậy để tắt màn hình điện thoại nhé!






_Nhiều âm thanh được tích hợp giúp người sử dụng dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn_​
*Thiết bị theo dõi giấc ngủ*
Hiện nay những dòng điện thoại đã có thêm chức năng “ báo giờ đi ngủ” và “chuông báo thức giấc” theo lịch sinh hoạt riêng, cho phép người dùng giám sát thói quen ngủ của họ cũng như xây dựng một chế độ, một thời gian ngủ hợp lý và nó còn có những thông báo đẩy nhắc nhở bạn sắp đến giờ đi ngủ nữa.






_Ứng dụng theo dõi giấc ngủ và nhắc nhở giờ đi ngủ hàng ngày_​
Ngoài ra hiện nay đã có một số ứng dụng có thể theo dõi cả quá trình đi ngủ kể cả việc ngáy, lăn lộn hay thay đỏi tư thế nằm…dựa vào nhưng dữ liệu này, ứng dụng sẽ giúp bạn phân tích xác định thời gian chu kì giấc ngủ, đảm bảo bạn có được giấc ngủ đầy đủ nhất để thức dậy tỉnh táo vào mỗi buổi sáng.

Không phải tất cả các thiết bị đều là nguyên nhân ảnh hưởng đến giá trị cuộc sống hay chất lượng giấc ngủ hoàn toàn, mà tất cả các thiết bị đều có giá trị riêng biệt tùy vào cách mà mỗi người sử dụng. Hãy cùng Tatana tận dụng những ứng dụng trên smartphone để giúp mình có được giấc ngủ hơn nhé!

*TATANA*​


----------

